# pic of coyote attacking deer



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

a friend at work has a farm in southeast ohio, he has 4 trail cameras at different locations. says he has a coyote problem, has seen carcasses in the fields several times in the last two months, got this pic over the past weekend. his self and some friends are starting to yote hunt. his wife bowhunts till dark and heard them howling saturday evening, called him to come pick her up with the truck....i dont blame her. i dont know why some of the deer appears to be transparent other than them moving fast...between that and his camera


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

I think its amazing he got that pic. Thanks for sharing. I didn't know yotes would attack like that. I'd sure like to get one with a bow.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Time to the the coyotes........I have been seeing way to many for my liking.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Bow hunting.... I'm packing a side arm while hunting for my own safety from the yotes and pigs too!!! did that before I had a ccw and still would if I didn't. I carry a side arm anytime I'm in my woods working.

That almost looks photoshopped!!!most trail cameras have info at the bottom of the pic?????????????????????


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> Bow hunting.... I'm packing a side arm while hunting for my own safety from the yotes and pigs too!!! did that before I had a ccw and still would if I didn't. I carry a side arm anytime I'm in my woods working.
> 
> That almost looks photoshopped!!!most trail cameras have info at the bottom of the pic?????????????????????


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

If that is photoshopped, then whoever did it is one hell of an artist to get the red in the eyes, the coyote's bent nose and the hide being pulled away from the deer's jaw, or maybe someone simply cropped the original picture and the bottom trailcam info was removed.


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

ironman172 said:


> Bow hunting.... I'm packing a side arm while hunting for my own safety from the yotes and pigs too!!! did that before I had a ccw and still would if I didn't. I carry a side arm anytime I'm in my woods working.
> 
> That almost looks photoshopped!!!most trail cameras have info at the bottom of the pic?????????????????????


he brought in a picture that he printed out from his trailcam and i took a pic of the pic with my cell phone and sent it to my email to load it on here....it is the real deal, not a fake picture


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

When was the pic taken?


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

What an absolutely awesome picture to capture on a trail cam! Outfrigginstanding!!! He should submit that to the trail cam company if they have any kind of annual contest for best pictures!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Ps. I've killed 2 yotes with my bow and 1 w/shotgun and I always keepa rabbitt mouth call with me when deer hunting just because I want to kill every one I see but the last 2 I've tried on while bow hunting completely ignored the call other than maybe a brief stop & look like they had bigger game on their minds!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

RiverWader said:


> When was the pic taken?


There sure is alot of green in those trees if the picture was from last weekend.....just sayin'


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

RiverWader said:


> When was the pic taken?


pic was taken last sat.


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

crappiedude said:


> There sure is alot of green in those trees if the picture was from last weekend.....just sayin'


you got a good point crappiedude, i didnt notice ,but your right. he showed me the pic today and he talked about hunting over the weekend, i just assumed . but looking at it, it had to be back in the early fall or summer


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

That is either a huge coyote, or a very small deer.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Well whether it's real or not, it's still a cool pic. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah thats what I was thinking , If pic was takien last Weekend , I call BS!


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

that is a monster yote, and that doe looks like she is in some serious trouble!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

why is the deer transparent?
you can see the background through it's ear ,tail and back near the rump


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

its a Ghost Deer! j/k


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey if the trees can still have green leaves on them at the end of nov then the deer can be transparent, didn't you know that it's part of there natural camoflage.

No, in all seriousness this is a cool pic and I hope you and your buddy kill every one that you see


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

misfit said:


> why is the deer transparent?
> you can see the background through it's ear ,tail and back near the rump


like i said, from them moving fast and maybe his camera as well, i dont know, but i thought that was weird to. he wanted to email the pic to me, im gonna have him do that and see if it is a better pic, and i will ask him when it was taken, {defineitly not last weekend}


----------



## TrevorJ (Nov 20, 2009)

I wish I could find that pattern of camo!


----------



## dedeye (Sep 15, 2009)

Alright... who called BS first?? You get the prize.
Found this pretty easy:http://www.hunterspot.com/photo/on-my-buddys-cuddeback-check?context=featured
It claims to be from New Jersey, FROM 2008.
Maybe they grow transparent deer in New Jersey... or photoshop is more plentiful.
Anyone seen Sasquatch lately??


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks dedeye.i knew i'd seen that some time back.i think it was in a email from one of my sons.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I saw that last year too. I don't get why people want to lie and such...it's crazy.. 
Trackdog..call your buddy out on this one! hahaha!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I had done a little search myself because I suspected it was either fake (photoshopped) or from elsewhere. I came up empty. Nice find Dedeye!

I still have questions on whether it is a real shot even in its original posting in New Jersey. Perhaps someone on here who is more familiar with photography can validate the transparency aspect of the picture.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

timmyv said:


> I saw that last year too. I don't get why people want to lie and such...it's crazy..
> Trackdog..call your buddy out on this one! hahaha!


Yeah so many times these things come up and it is someone telling the story based on info they received from a "good friend". Apparently there are a lot of friends that like to pull pranks.


----------



## dedeye (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, I just know how my "buddies at work" are... 
The link I attached earlier claims it to be a cuddeback, but something doesn't look right about it.
I'll continue my sleuthing....
(just supposed to be working, anyhow... so I've got time)


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Jeff remember that picture last year where we checked in our deer? Thats the same pic. Looks like a pic Of the picture hanging on the wall to me lol. 











rrtresp28 said:


> Time to the the coyotes........I have been seeing way to many for my liking.


----------



## dedeye (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok, my curiosity is satisfied. 
Found lots of other "action stuff" on Cuddeback's site (bobcat attacking doe, bobcat catching rabbit, coyote catching pheasant...etc) and none of those images featured critters with see through butts. So then I found a picture of a taxidermy mount (I'll try to find the link again)... guess what... yep, same coyote, same deer.
Don't get me wrong, still a really cool image... in fact it'll still be cool next year, when it makes it's rounds again.
And we should all still zap the coyotes when we get the chance.


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

timmyv said:


> I saw that last year too. I don't get why people want to lie and such...it's crazy..
> Trackdog..call your buddy out on this one! hahaha!


o.k. o.k. o.k. i've been trying to get him on the phone, i got the link to hunterspot.com to give to him, i will definietly call him on this one, i believed him on this cause they have alot of trail cam pics from there land. So where he got that pic of coyote will be discussed with him by me and he WILL be nailed to the wall about it, i guess that kinda made me look like an a$$, i certainly would'nt post anything on here that i knew was bogus. it's a universal world, what goes around comes around......payback time!......more to come, i'll post what i found out after i talk to him, thanks to dedeye for the find!


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I will say Trackdog, at least you started an entertaining thread.


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

Alright, here's the deal. called the guy at work and of course he got a big laugh out of all of this, turns out that his wife is a school teacher in Athens and one of her students brought her that picture, i dont know what claims he made to it, but she sent me an email stating,....just goes to show you cant trust your students, so there you have it folks, the whole story.....i'am so done with this thread!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

mrjbigfoot said:


> Ps. I've killed 2 yotes with my bow and 1 w/shotgun and I always keepa rabbitt mouth call with me when deer hunting just because I want to kill every one I see but the last 2 I've tried on while bow hunting completely ignored the call other than maybe a brief stop & look like they had bigger game on their minds!


Or they got wise to your call and know better than to come to it.


----------

